# Egg Share Donor plannng ICSI at Bourn Hall - help



## Bubblesmk45 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Ladies, first a bit about us - we had ICSI via NHS in 2012 and on the second go conceived our little boy born 28/12/12.
We are now looking to do egg share at Bourn Hall - I've a close friend who has the threat of very early menopause (she has however recently had a baby as she thought it was her only chance) and using an egg donor would be her only option in the future. Makes me realise how lucky I am to have lots of good eggs! And we want a sibling for our boy.

So, we are looking at going back to Bourn (love love love it there!).

Questions are - can we get all of the screening tests done at the GP and results sent over to Bourn? Do we pay for the initial pre-treatment consultation? 

Does anyone have experience of the donor side at Bourn? I've filled out the Health Questionnaire ready to send today!


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi bubbles,

I am doing egg sharing at Bourne hall in Cambridge. Unfortunately my first attempt failed for me but I'm just waiting for my follow appt to have my second try.

The initial consultation costs £400 and that includes basic blood tests, consultation, sperm test and AMH test. We managed to knock £100 off that by getting the initial blood tests done through our GP (hep B core, Hep B antibodies, Hep C and HIV). Both you and you partner need these done. After that, if you are accepted for egg sharing, all other tests are free. 

ICSI is free but you do have to pay for the 5 day blast if you have it and that's £800. That's all the money that we had to pay out for. 

The donor registration form is the hardest when you have to write about yourself and any message you want to give to any child born from your eggs. If there's anything else you want to know, just let me know. Also make sure you join the egg share thread. 

Bev xx


----------



## Bubblesmk45 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks so much Bev... All really helpful. 

Sorry to hear your first attempt wasn't successful.... Fingers crossed and best wishes for the second. Inmate have more questions at some point so be great to stay in touch on here! X


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Defo stay in touch hun, feel free to private message me anytime. 

Egg sharing is a lovely thing to do  i guessing the treatment is the same as normal ivf apart from the sharing the eggs and waiting to be matching up lol xxx


----------



## Bubblesmk45 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Bev, Yes its pretty much the same by the sounds of it so I feel quite prepared. We went to blasto last time so hoping we can do the same again. 

You're right it's a lovely thing to do - all I keep thinking is how i'd feel if we needed an egg doner and couldn't get one.


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

My 2 miracles are all because of my 2 egg shares at Bourne Hall what an amazing decision we had icsi too good luck x


----------



## Kirstyboo (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for this thread, I am looking at egg sharing at Bourn Hall.

Did I read that right, ICSI is free?

xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi Kirsty,

Yes ICSI is included if you need it, you only pay extra if you go for the day 5 blast transfer xx


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm going to Bourne Halls open day in Cambridge later today and felling a little excited to find out more and get everything started

Bevvy, I hope you are well and get started on your next cycle soon 

Bubbles, good luck with your journey 

Kez xxx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi kez, 

Hope you get on well at the open day later  if you have any questions about things from a patients point of view, feel free to message me

I've had my review and just waiting to be matched up and for my second period to come and then I can get started on my second round. I can't wait. 

Hope everyone else is ok 

Xxx


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi Bevvy,

Thank you   
It was really good thank you  sent them my health questionnaire earlier so waiting to hear if and when I can have my AMH levels tested.

Ohhh how exciting, fingers crossed it all happens quickly  

Kez xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

That's great hun. Once your AMH test is back you have a load of other blood tests which can take up to 6 weeks to come back. You've defo gotta have the patience of a saint with all the waiting lol xxx


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

That's defo the worst part. I hate waiting for anything lol!! Butttt I'm off on holiday for 2wks beginning of October so that will hopefully help  xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Ooh lovely... Where you off to??

I just want my second go to hurry up lol xxx


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

Going to Aruba, can't wait.

Fingers crossed it all goes well this time round. Are they doing anything different this time? I don't know everything yet but I know some people have the Endo scratch second time round. I was thinking about having it done myself first time round, but not sure yet. xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

oh wow, lovely....got any room in your suitcase lol!

Yes, i am having two embryos put back in (if i have two good enough) instead of one and will be having the endo scratch too as from the studies done, it seems to have a good success rate. Sometimes they dont offer the scratch on your first cycle - Bourn Hall never mentioned it to me until my review appt for my failed attempt. Another lady i speak to on here goes to a different clinic and they wouldnt do it unless you have a failed cycle... but then again its money for them so they might let you lol. 

I dont deal with needles well and bruised quite badly with the DR injections last time so this time i am having the nasal spray to DR and just have the jabs for stimms. I use emla numbing cream religiously when doing the jabs and defo recommend it if you the injections are painful xxx


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm sure I could make some room lol  

Ok, thats good, a few different things which could help then... I'm sure it will be successful this time round    especially with the Endo Scratch. I'm thinking first time round not to pay for it but if I'm not successful I will defo do it second time round.

Ohhhh, not sure what I'm going to be like injecting myself, might have to get Mr to do that for me LooooL. I've done plenty for him in the past so I'm sure he will be more than happy to inflict a lil pain on me lol xxx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

I have a really bad needle phobia and my partner did all the jabs for me bless him - actually I think he quite enjoyed it lol. I ended up in tears some nights but think it was a build up of hormones and hating the needles put together lol. I'll be glad of the nasal spray this time! Defo get Ya Mr to do it, although get him to have a practice on an orange or something so he gets the pressure right lol

So do you live near to bourn hall? Xx


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

LOL, you know they enjoy it. I know I enjoyed it when I had to give him injections for DVT.

I don't live really close, takes me about 50mins to get there. There is a closer clinic, but their success rates were a bit misleading and is a bit more expensive.

How close are you? xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

I live in dunstable so it takes me about an hour to get there. It's my nearest clinic I think. And good success rates too so fingers crossed 

Hopefully you'll hear from the clinic soon  xxx


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm in Northamptonshire so we're similar distances from there. The clinic emailed me yesterday and said it normally takes a couple of weeks to get back to people but if it's any longer I should call them  so should hear something the week before I fly out. 

Yeh they seem to have the best success rates around this area. xxx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

I think I got my first appt within a couple of weeks actually. So long ago I dont remember lol. I know we first applied in February but took til June to get all the tests n stuff out the way. Luckily will be quicker this tme if I get a Match xxx


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

OOh wow about 4 months to get everything done then... Hope its a lil quicker than that, don't think I can cope with all the waiting lol. How did they let you know about your first appointment?? Letter?

Have a good day xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

It takes so long first time round because of the tests stuff

You have to wait about two weeks for your first appt. you have you AMH done and then wait up to 2 weeks for that result. You also have to hav hiv, hep b and hep c tests done which take a couple of weeks. You also have to have to wait around 6 weeks for the genetic tests to come back so that's the biggest delay. They won't look to Match u up til all the results are back so then that takes a couple of weeks then you have to wait for your period to start and go on the pill for a month to regulate your cycle. So that's why it takes so bloody long lol

I called up and booked my appt. I would do the same if I were you because sometimes they can be a bit slow at responding and it just wastes time xx


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

Gosh, that is a long process, I just hope everything is ok and don't have any dodgy tests. Think I will give them a call next week, don't wanna start buggin them too much too soon lol.

I've been taking some vitamins in preparation etc, are there any you're taking? xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

I found if you wanna get anywhere, you need to be prepared to harass them lol. So don't be afraid to give them a call lol.  

I'm only taking folic acid. Bourn hall didn't really seem to worried about taking loads of vitamins. I'll see what they say next time. 

Xxx


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

Aww ok, I better get more confident in being annoying then LOL xx


----------



## akvbk61 (Oct 5, 2015)

I am currently on Day 6 of stims at Bourn doing an egg share. My first appointment was back in April but we were not in rush booking in appointments. It took around a month for them to find a match. Currently my body is responding abit too well to the meds so having to go in daily and adjust the amount of Gonal F.


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi akvbk61 - congrats on doing the egg share and hope you're getting on well with the whole injections thing. Hope you dont get OHSS!!

You should come and join us on the Egg share part 3 forum as we all chat on there xx


----------



## Kirstyboo (Jul 7, 2010)

This thread answered loads of questions I had.
So if I'd like to cycle around April we should get a move on it all now?
😊


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi Kirsty,

i would defo get the ball rolling now as can take a while to do all the tests etc and then get matched up. 

If you get to the point of matching before april, you can just say that this is when you would like to cycle and they will work around you. 

xx


----------

